# Night pier fishing



## Ck013 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone know a pier or any area I can fish without a boat at night? I noticed most fishing piers close at night and I work during the day. I am located in monmouth but wiling to travel to different counties if I have to. Thanks guys


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Ck013 said:


> Anyone know a pier or any area I can fish without a boat at night? I noticed most fishing piers close at night and I work during the day. I am located in monmouth but wiling to travel to different counties if I have to. Thanks guys


I'm not anywhere near NJ ( I'm in NC ) , but I think this may be helpful to you ...

*http://www.jerseymarinas.com/FishingPiers.htm *


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Try Perth Amboy or South Amboy waterfronts.

I would be careful as some areas are rough, but some areas have been gentrified with new condo developments and are patrolled by police for safety.

http://stripersurf.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18813


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BillHoo said:


> I would be careful as some areas are rough, but some areas have been *gentrified* with new condo developments and are patrolled by police for safety.


Until I saw the movie "Boyz N The Hood", I had never heard the word "gentrification" or understood it's meaning . . . In other words you're telling him that some of those piers are in "Da Hood", while others have had "forced integration", yet still must be patrolled heavily due to residual crime in the area, right ?

Makes me glad I live where I do and the areas I fish !

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification*

TIGHT LINES & STAY SAFE !!!


----------

